# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Ouriços >  Lytechinus variegatus

## Matias Gomes

Lytechinus variegatus 
alimentação: algas, um exelente limpador de rvs.

Lytechinus variegatus (Lamarck, 1816) possui espinhos de cor variada (roxo, verde, púrpura).  Habita principalmente substratos arenosos e lodosos, mas também pode ser encontrado sobre rochas. Alimenta-se sobretudo de algas. Freqüentemente recobre-se com toda as sorte de detritos (restos vegetais, pequenas conchas, seixos etc.). Ocorre desde a Carolina do Norte (EUA) até o Rio Grande do Sul.

----------

